# Der Kreativitäts-Kick



## Broeckchen (7. März 2001)

*Der Kreativitäts-Kick*

Hallo verehrtes Forum!

Dieser Beitrag verfügt, wie eigentlich jeder andere auch, nur über einen relativen Nutzen. Nicht jeder muss auf die gleichen Phänomene stoßen und daher schreibe ich auch kein Buch sondern einen schnöden Thread .

Da ich schon öfter Abenteuer für diverse Pen & Paper-RPG's oder Kurzgeschichten geschrieben habe, sowie mir immer alle möglichen Spielideen durch den Kopf schwirren, wollte ich mal erzählen, an welchen Orten ich von "Genialität" umschwirrt werde. Immer wenn ich auf dem Klo sitze oder unter der Dusche stehe, zuckt mein ganzer Kopf nur so von den ständig auf mich herniederprasselnden Ideen !

Das wirft natürlich Fragen auf:

Komme ich nur auf dem "stillen Örtchen" sprichwortlich zu Ruhe? Stellt das Badezimmer in seiner allumfassenden Sterilität und und Uninspirirtheit den ultimativen Kreativitätsknoten dar? Sollte daher nicht jedes auf kreativer Arbeit basierendes Unternehmen, anstatt Designer-Tapeten auf schicke Badezimmer-Kacheln zurückgreifen? Ich empfehle daher jedem Hobby-Programmierer und Spielleiter nicht zahlreiche Sportzeitschriften oder diverser Disney-Comics, sondern lieber einen dicken Block und einen Stift neben die Schüssel zu stellen. 

Also liebes Forum, schließt hinter euch ab und werdet Zeuge einer wahrhaften Gedanken-Explosion.

Gruß

Broeckchen


----------



## mithrandir (7. März 2001)

*REer Kreativitäts-Kick*

:Hallo verehrtes Forum!
:
ieser Beitrag verfügt, wie eigentlich jeder andere auch, nur über einen relativen Nutzen. Nicht jeder muss auf die gleichen Phänomene stoßen und daher schreibe ich auch kein Buch sondern einen schnöden Thread .
:
a ich schon öfter Abenteuer für diverse Pen & Paper-RPG's oder Kurzgeschichten geschrieben habe, sowie mir immer alle möglichen Spielideen durch den Kopf schwirren, wollte ich mal erzählen, an welchen Orten ich von "Genialität" umschwirrt werde. Immer wenn ich auf dem Klo sitze oder unter der Dusche stehe, zuckt mein ganzer Kopf nur so von den ständig auf mich herniederprasselnden Ideen !
:
as wirft natürlich Fragen auf:
:
:Komme ich nur auf dem "stillen Örtchen" sprichwortlich zu Ruhe? Stellt das Badezimmer in seiner allumfassenden Sterilität und und Uninspirirtheit den ultimativen Kreativitätsknoten dar? Sollte daher nicht jedes auf kreativer Arbeit basierendes Unternehmen, anstatt Designer-Tapeten auf schicke Badezimmer-Kacheln zurückgreifen? Ich empfehle daher jedem Hobby-Programmierer und Spielleiter nicht zahlreiche Sportzeitschriften oder diverser Disney-Comics, sondern lieber einen dicken Block und einen Stift neben die Schüssel zu stellen. 
:
:Also liebes Forum, schließt hinter euch ab und werdet Zeuge einer wahrhaften Gedanken-Explosion.
:
:Gruß
:
roeckchen

Tja, dass Örtchen ists bei mir auch, aber nicht die Dusche.

Viel eher noch beim Joggen treffen mich die Kreativitätswellen, wenn ich so allein mit dem Asphalt unter meinen Füssen, dem Wald an der Rechten und den Äckern an der linken rumlaufe <------- dann kommts mir 

Oder auch wenn ich abends im Bett liege und mich von der Musik in den Schlummer begleiten lasse - das ist auch so ne kreative Phase bei mir.


----------



## Stormcatcher (7. März 2001)

*REer Kreativitäts-Kick*

Auf dem Örtchen ist das so, dass man sich viel Zeit für das Geschäft lassen soll! Wenn man dort halt so sitzt dann gehen einem Gedanken durch den Kopf die man sonst nicht hat. Man schaut sich die Kacheln an, und man erkennt plötzlich irgentwelche Gesichte. Gesichter die einem was erzählen wollen.
Das laufen und Radfahren durch den Wald entspannt mich sehr und danach fühle ich mich immer richtig gut.


----------



## Genius_Dexter (7. März 2001)

*REer Kreativitäts-Kick*

as wirft natürlich Fragen auf:
:
:Komme ich nur auf dem "stillen Örtchen" sprichwortlich zu Ruhe? Stellt das Badezimmer in seiner allumfassenden Sterilität und und Uninspirirtheit den ultimativen Kreativitätsknoten dar? Sollte daher nicht jedes auf kreativer Arbeit basierendes Unternehmen, anstatt Designer-Tapeten auf schicke Badezimmer-Kacheln zurückgreifen? Ich empfehle daher jedem Hobby-Programmierer und Spielleiter nicht zahlreiche Sportzeitschriften oder diverser Disney-Comics, sondern lieber einen dicken Block und einen Stift neben die Schüssel zu stellen. 

Das ist nicht ganz falsch. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass man sich auf dem Örtchen von einer Last erleichtert und somit freier denken kann. *g*

Ich habe die besten Einfälle immer, wenn ich schlafen gehe und über alles mögliche nachdenke. Da kann es schon mal sein, dass ich 2Stunden lang nachdenke, statt zu schlafen. Aber am nächsten Morgen hab ich die genialsten Gedanken leider wieder vergessen.


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*REer Kreativitäts-Kick*

also das stille örtchen finde ich ziemlich uninspirierend.
die besten ideen kommen mir entweder beim zähneputzen (aber nur dann wenn ich nicht still an einer stelle stehe, sondern zähneputzend hin und her laufe) oder unterwegs (d.h. hauptsächlich in bewegung, egal ob zu fuß, auf dem fahrrad oder im zug) oder über nacht im schlaf.


----------



## Broeckchen (7. März 2001)

*RE:REer Kreativitäts-Kick*

:also das stille örtchen finde ich ziemlich uninspirierend.
:die besten ideen kommen mir entweder beim zähneputzen (aber nur dann wenn ich nicht still an einer stelle stehe, sondern zähneputzend hin und her laufe) oder unterwegs (d.h. hauptsächlich in bewegung, egal ob zu fuß, auf dem fahrrad oder im zug) oder über nacht im schlaf.

beim morgendlichen zähneputzen fallen mir eigentlich immer die träume der vergangenen nacht ein...


----------



## SirDregan (20. März 2002)

*AW: RE:REer Kreativitäts-Kick*

Doch, doch, am stillen Örtchen ist mir schon auch oft der ein oder andere Gedanke gekommen.

Aber meist abends oder nachts

ich bin einmal mitten in der Nacht aufgewacht und *bang* hatte ne fette idee, die ich auch gleich umgesetzt hab (mehr oder weniger)

Hehe, war zwar saumüd, am nächsten Tag in der Schule, aber naja

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## Sta (20. März 2002)

*AW: Der Kreativitäts-Kick*

Hmmm...

meinen kreativitäts kick ist Monotonie!

Autofahrnm, busfahrn, endlose wnaderungen durch suburbane ödnis.. da können die gedanken so schön kreisen.. allerdings kann ich sie nich festhalten.. diktiergerät wäre hilreich.. aber hochnotalbern.. 

MfG, Sta


----------

